# Udruga RODA > O Udruzi > Udruga u medijima >  10.10.06. - Županijska panorama - HTV - 18:10

## Mukica

HTV je snimao reportažu danas o Rodicama i tjednu dojenja. 

Upalite TV prijemnike i pogledajte rode sjeverozapadne podružnice!  :D  :D  :D

----------


## Adrijana

:D

----------


## Adrijana

:D

----------


## martinaP

Gledala sam vas, bile ste super!

(pogotovo mali cicoljupci   :Klap:  )

 :Heart:

----------


## Irena001

Link za download:

Županijska panorama ČK/VŽ, utorak 10.10.2006.

1 min; 3,76 MB

Predivna reportaža :D

----------


## kalimero

bravo i hvala za link.
super :D

----------


## miha

neće mi otvoriti link  :Sad:  ...

----------


## Adrijana

Probaj desnim klikom i save link as

----------


## miha

adrijana, neće! kaže da ne može naći traženu stranicu!
iz tog razloga ju ne želi ni spremiti...

----------


## Amalthea

:Evil or Very Mad:  

Netko mi je kopao po serveru (mrzim kad provideri sele stvari na novo računalo i sl. pa mi usput pogube tonu stvari!)

Da, nema toga više tamo. Kao niti 50-tak drugih stvari.
Moram ih kontaktirati.

:grrrr:

----------


## miha

Uf, sad mi lakše! Ja mislila da samo ja ne znam otvoriti taj link...

----------

